# Bye Bye Amazon Lighted Cover :( and need help please....



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Bahhh No, I'm not thrilled about it, but after nearly a month of testing this out, it definitely appears that the lighted cover is causing my freezing/reboot issues.  K3 hasn't done it one single time when out of the cover but many times when in the cover, so....  yeah.  

Amazon sent me a mailing label to return the cover at which point they will refund the cost of the lighted cover.  Is this standard procedure?  Apparently I'll have to wait a couple of weeks to get my $$ back.  Bummed about that too but it is what it is. 

So now what?  Do I order another lighted cover to try?  I really love it but I'm now scared as I've heard about people having the problem even with a different cover.  Maybe certain Kindles have a glitch so they don't work with those covers  I don't know.  

Anyway, I'm now cover and light shopping I suppose.  Has anyone found anything comparable to the lighted cover in terms of sleekness, comfort and ease of use?  Which light is small, secure but also bright enough?  Any of them??  My husband has a Kandle and it's so dim.  I've been using it and there are things I like about it (no glare and fairly small) but I need something brighter.  I used my light sooo much, even in daytime.  I'm really not sure what I want now or what to do.  I'll finish this as I started it.....Bahhhh.  So frustrated.

Suggestions are welcome!!!


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

kari said:


> Bahhh No, I'm not thrilled about it, but after nearly a month of testing this out, it definitely appears that the lighted cover is causing my freezing/reboot issues. K3 hasn't done it one single time when out of the cover but many times when in the cover, so.... yeah.
> 
> Amazon sent me a mailing label to return the cover at which point they will refund the cost of the lighted cover. Is this standard procedure? Apparently I'll have to wait a couple of weeks to get my $$ back. Bummed about that too but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I know, it's disappointing when you think you have a real good thing going then come to realize you need to send it back. What a disappointment and hassle.

As far as sending it back, yes, get the label (you can print one off of their website as well), slap it on a padded envelope, stick your cover in the envelope and go to a UPS outlet and mail it off. Once they get it they'll refund your money and it will probably take awhile to get it. I know, I'm still waiting for one myself.

And yes, tons of people are having problems with the Amazon covers. Most with the non-lighted but many with the lighted as well. I bought one of their non-lighted covers this week from Best Buy because I wanted a leather cover with a slim profile to it and I couldn't find one like Amazon's non-lighted cover. It's now on my Kindle and so far so good, we'll see if it was worth running the risk.

You may want to try a little trick just to see if it works: Get a plastic sandwich baggie, cut off the two bottom corners of the bag and trim the pieces to fit just over the hinge hooks on your lighted Amazon cover. Now set your Kindle into place on the newly plastic covered hooks of the cover. A little bit of the baggie plastic will be sticking above the holes the hooks go into. My guess is this will resolve the problem and you won't have to return the cover. You have nothing to lose so it's worth trying in my opinion. If it doesn't, just send the cover back like you planned to.

Let us know if it works!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

kari said:


> So now what? Do I order another lighted cover to try? I really love it but I'm now scared as I've heard about people having the problem even with a different cover. Maybe certain Kindles have a glitch so they don't work with those covers I don't know.
> 
> Suggestions are welcome!!!


I think you should try another lighted cover. If you have problems with a second one, then perhaps it is your Kindle and they will replace that. I'd really miss having mine. I've had good luck with my lighted covers. I just got a red one this week and I still have my black one. I tried the blue one but I didn't like the color (it looked more like navy than the steel blue shown on the website).


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

What is causing this problem? It seems to be just happening. Could a software update somehow have caused this problem? I am not having this problem but I don't really like anything else on the market because I like the slim profile and don't like straps or pockets. Too much on the market is bulky covers.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a lighted cover, and have had no re-booting problems with it. (I had another one at first, but the connectors wouldn't go all the way into my Kindle, and the light would flicker off and on sporadically. Amazon sent me another one before I even sent back the first, and the new one has worked just fine. I still prefer my Oberon and, occasionally, a Mighty Brite light, but I use my lighted Amazon cover when it's convenient.


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

kari said:


> Bahhh No, I'm not thrilled about it, but after nearly a month of testing this out, it definitely appears that the lighted cover is causing my freezing/reboot issues. K3 hasn't done it one single time when out of the cover but many times when in the cover, so.... yeah.
> 
> Amazon sent me a mailing label to return the cover at which point they will refund the cost of the lighted cover. Is this standard procedure? Apparently I'll have to wait a couple of weeks to get my $$ back. Bummed about that too but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


I have a Black lighted cover that I might be willing to sell you. I've had it right at a month purchased it at Staples and I don't care for it very much.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Well the good news is I received notice that they have gone ahead and issued my refund for the cover. Still haven't made a decision about what to do.  I am hearing more and more stories of people having these issues with the lighted cover -- so much so that I'm not sure I even want to try another one.   Certainly there is another cover and light combo that is worthwhile, but so far I dislike at least something about all the ones I've looked at.  Darn, it's a shame this had to happen with the Amazon covers.  Maybe they'll get them right one day.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I have an M-Edge cover (Executive style) and M-Edge e-Luminator 2 light--just had them for a week. The light has two brightness settings and runs on a AAA battery. I'm very happy with the light and the cover.

I was reading while waiting for an appointment yesterday and a woman stopped to comment on my Kindle and the light, which was tucked away along the inside of the spine at the time. She said she bought a lighted Amazon case for her daughter for Christmas but wished she had seen the M-Edge products first because she liked the adjustability. (The M-Edge light has a flexible gooseneck that can be moved around to one's liking.)

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your disappointment with the lighted cover. It's hard to say whether or not the hinge system is inherently faulty, or if Amazon needs to step things up with its quality control. Clearly from the reviews on Amazon, _most_ of the covers work splendidly... but who wants to be among the 5% (<-- I made that number up) who have their Kindle freeze/reboot/short-out because of a cover?

If it wasn't for Amazon having such a good return policy/warranty, I don't think I'd be considering it now.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

kari said:


> Suggestions are welcome!!!


With my Kindle, I have a standard leather cover and I'm able to use a standard book light on it, clipping it to the cover between the Kindle and the cover. Just a standard Mighty Brite that I picked up at Borders... very bright when the batteries are fresh.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I had issues with my Amazon cover - the non-lighted one.  Some are reporting issues with the Kate Spade ones that use the hinges.  So it does seem like there could be issues with these.  I love Amazon but would hold off buying an Amazon cover until this is fixed.  I don't need a light but read that some have gotten the $10 light at Target and like it.  Check by the books and magazines.  So many cover options.  I just bought an Oberon and love it.  Javoedge has some nice ones but I don't like that mounting system.  

Otherwise I would try the m-edge.  They have a sale going on for V-day but also a Groundhog's Day special where you might be able to get the light free.  Not sure if you can take advantage of both on Wednesday.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I feel for you.  I love my lighted cover so much I cant even being to think of replacing it.  I now have 4 covers for my K3 but it stays in its lighted cover.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

My cover is the standard Amazon non-lighted leather cover. It causes me no such issues.

My wife bought an identical cover and had issues.

Amazon CS recommended their lighted cover as a solution and so far the lighted cover is not causing issues for her, and gave her some credit to buy the light-cover as a replacement... even before she sent back the old one and despite that the first cover was bought at Target, not Amazon.

So Amazon CS is usually pretty helpful.

So I think it's one of those "your mileage may vary" issues.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I had this light for my K2 and loved it - 

Belkin Clip-On Reading Light for Kindle (White)

The clip on part was adjustable enough to use with a bare kindle or in a case. It spring-closes tight enough to stay on firmly, but never left any marks on my cases. Adjustable, and closes up compactly to carry around for travel. Uses 3 AAA batteries, which are easy enough to replace. I used it for several months and the batteries are still fine. Flexible neck so you can adjust it, 3 LED lights and you two brightness settings.

It's a bit steep at $24.99 though. I might be willing to sell mine for $15 if you're interested. I've had no problems at all with my lighted covers (bought a burnt orange new and a steel blue used "like new" from Amazon.) PM me if you're interested.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the helpful suggestions.  I think after having the sleek convenience of the built-in light, it's so hard to think about going back to a clip-on.  I have 2 Mighty Brites here that I used for K2 w/ an Oberon cover and I well remember the inconvenience, the clumsiness and the glare of it.  The M-edge looks like a good compromise, but then they are so wide and bulky.  Not sure if they fold back very well either -- the one I had for K2 didn't.  I enjoyed my Oberon for K2, but there again, it seems like it would be adding so much bulk to this slim, sleek Kindle.  

Right now I'm reading K3 naked (K3, not me  ), have no cover or case at all, and using my husband's Kandle light clipped to the side -- no don't like this either of course but hopefully it's temporary until I make a decision of some sort.  I suppose with the 30 day return policy I don't have much to lose by trying another Amazon lighted case.  I think I'm just bugged by the whole idea of fooling around with another one after months of aggravation with it.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kari said:


> Thank you everyone for the helpful suggestions. I think after having the sleek convenience of the built-in light, it's so hard to think about going back to a clip-on. I have 2 Mighty Brites here that I used for K2 w/ an Oberon cover and I well remember the inconvenience, the clumsiness and the glare of it. The M-edge looks like a good compromise, but then they are so wide and bulky. Not sure if they fold back very well either -- the one I had for K2 didn't. I enjoyed my Oberon for K2, but there again, it seems like it would be adding so much bulk to this slim, sleek Kindle.
> 
> Right now I'm reading K3 naked (K3, not me ), have no cover or case at all, and using my husband's Kandle light clipped to the side -- no don't like this either of course but hopefully it's temporary until I make a decision of some sort. I suppose with the 30 day return policy I don't have much to lose by trying another Amazon lighted case. I think I'm just bugged by the whole idea of fooling around with another one after months of aggravation with it. Decisions, decisions...


My two daughters and I all have the lighted Amazon covers, and we've had no problem with them, aside from the original one that I had and the problem I described above. My point is the 3 out of 4 (all bought when the K3 first came out) have been wonderful. Personally, I'd try another one if I were you. There's not much aggravation, as you can go through the entire return process through your Amazon account without having to speak to a cs person. (Better yet, you could buy one from Target or Best Buy, and then return it to the store if you had a problem. I, for one, would go to a store and try my Kindle in the case before leaving. I live 45 miles from the nearest Target or Best Buy, though, so I occasionally insist on opening packages of things I'm buying before leaving the store to make sure that they're ok.)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I almost feel guilty that I haven't had any problems with my K3 or my Amazon lighted cover. I'd be devastated if I had to get rid of it!


----------



## kindle_maniac (Jan 29, 2011)

4Katie said:


> I almost feel guilty that I haven't had any problems with my K3 or my Amazon lighted cover. I'd be devastated if I had to get rid of it!


Same as me. Anyway, sorry to hear that as well. Hopefully mine won't cause problems in the future....


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

kindle_maniac said:


> Same as me. Anyway, sorry to hear that as well. Hopefully mine won't cause problems in the future....


If it's any consolation, if yours hasn't already done it then you're probably okay even though I doubt they last forever, but what does these days?! But I had the problem with mine off and on from the beginning. It didn't happen every time I read but it happened often enough to be totally annoying. I put up with it for a long time hoping it would go away as they came out with firmware updates, but it just never did.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I know there are two camps.. The Hinge People and The Strap People. There are a number of reasons why people prefer theirs... but I haven't heard of any freezing for the Kindles that are securred by straps... Just saying.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> I know there are two camps.. The Hinge People and The Strap People. There are a number of reasons why people prefer theirs... but I haven't heard of any freezing for the Kindles that are securred by straps... Just saying.


Exactly. And some people say oh it's just the unlighted covers which have the problem. Wrong! It's happened to me and I'm now hearing of more and more problems with the lighted covers and even the Kate Spade hinged covers.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I was having problems with the non-lighted cover and Amazon gave me the credit to buy the lighted cover and I absolutely love this cover.  I also was a person who did NOT like hinges, but since getting this one, I never take it out of the cover, so there's no inconvenience.  I've not had any problems with the lighted cover and I sure hope I don't, because I can see this being my "forever" cover.  Well, at least until they come out with the K4 and we have to start all over.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

After looking around and thinking about it all weekend, I've decided to go with an M-edge cover for 2 main reasons -- lightweight and semi built-in light.  Plus they have some really cute covers with much more personality than the Amazon cover.  I loved the sleekness and the built-in light of the Amazon cover but didn't like the weight and found it difficult to hold on to for reading.  Plus it was plain and ugly. lol  I love the Oberons but, there again, wayyyy too heavy and no convenient light option.  Now if Oberon could find a way to lighten them up a bit and include a sneaky little pocket that would hold the M-edge light, I'd probably be all over it.  But as it is and all options considered, I'm going with M-edge. This way I don't have to worry about the cover messing up my Kindle and causing problems anymore.


----------

